# Post 9/11



## Estudianteinglesa365

Hola a todos,

Comos se diria "post 9/11". Quiere decir despues de los atentados del once de septiembre. Quiero decir - Now, post 9/11, the political climate has changed.

Hay una manera corta de traducir la frase??

Gracias


----------



## Vale_yaya

...después del 9/11 o 9-11. (se dice "nueve once")

Aunque debería ser 11/9 en español, esa fecha marcó un gran cambio y fue conocida mundialmente, así que se adaptó el 9/11 (september 11) al mismo 9/11 (11 de Septiembre) al español, la verdad cualquier persona lo entendería (al menos eso creo yo), sin embargo podrías poner: después del 9 de septiembre (para ser más específico)


----------



## Estudianteinglesa365

Gracias, 
Vale pos-9-11 tambien??


----------



## María Madrid

En España se dice "después del 11 de septiembre". 9/11 no tiene sentido, puesto que primero va el día, después el mes. Saludos,


----------



## carola_fariasm

En Chile, entendemos lo del 11 de septiembre como los atentados en Estados Unidos, aunque para nosotros es una fecha muy problemática puesto que el 11 de septiembre de 1973 fue el Golpe de Estado de Pinochet y todos lo que hubo después. Entonces en este caso, se debe que especificar que se trata del 11/9 de Estados Unidos


----------



## Vale_yaya

María Madrid said:


> En España se dice "después del 11 de septiembre". 9/11 no tiene sentido, puesto que primero va el día, después el mes. Saludos,


 
El término 9/11 NO es desconocido por el mundo como tú crees y SI tiene sentido, quizás no se use en Europa (y puede suceder que tampoco en otros lugares de Latinoamérica), sin embargo SI es utilizado. No estamos hablando de cualquier fecha, estamos hablando del 9/11, en muchos países causó gran impacto y fue por eso que muchas personas utilizan el término "9/11" (obviamente viene de la fecha en inglés: September 11).

Mira aquí:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=despues+del+9-11&btnG=Search

De todas maneras, sino se entiende en algunos lugares, se podría utilizar: después del 11 de Septiembre.


----------



## María Madrid

Vale_yaya said:


> El término 9/11 NO es desconocido por el mundo como tú crees y SI tiene sentido.


He empezado mi mensaje diciendo "En España", no en el mundo y a eso me refiero en mi mensaje. Aquí desde luego la mayoría de la población no sabe que 9/11 es el once de septiembre, de igual manera que *aquí* se le suele llamar (perdón por no haberlo puesto en mi mensaje anterior) 11-S y en otros países seguro que no lo identifican con esa fecha. El atentado de Madrid, del que ayer se cumplieron cuatro años se llama de manera similar 11-M.

Recuerdo también que en español los meses se escriben en minúscula (salvo cuando las normas de ortografía exijan mayúscula, claro) Saludos,


----------



## SamanthainLA

Es mejor que lo digas en castellano puro y limpio: 
*Después del 11 de septiembre.*
Eso te lo entenderá cualquier hispanohablante.


----------



## Vale_yaya

María Madrid said:


> He empezado mi mensaje diciendo "En España", no en el mundo y a eso me refiero en mi mensaje.


 
Pensé que estabas generalizando en tu segundo párrafo. De todas maneras, se debería de utilizar la frase completa para que no existan malentendidos.


----------



## María Madrid

Vale_yaya said:


> Pensé que estabas generalizando en tu segundo párrafo. De todas maneras, se debería de utilizar la frase completa para que no existan malentendidos.


Sólo hay un párrafo...

Es evidente que la matización sobre la extensión geográfica del uso que menciono y con la que se empieza el mensaje se sobreentiende que se aplica a su totalidad, máxime cuando no se hace ninguna mención a otras latitudes. Saludos,


----------



## Vale_yaya

María Madrid said:


> Sólo hay un párrafo...
> 
> Es evidente que la matización sobre la extensión geográfica del uso que menciono y con la que se empieza el mensaje se sobreentiende que se aplica a su totalidad, máxime cuando no se ha hace ninguna mención a otras latitudes. Saludos,


 
La segunda oración entonces. Y obviamente no se entendió.


----------



## María Madrid

Obviamente eso es más que discutible (economía del lenguaje, elisión, etc.), pero el estilo no el tema del hilo. Saludos,


----------



## Veraz

Confirmo que en este pequeño rincón del mundo decimos "11-S" para referirnos a los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001 en los Estados Unidos de América. Así, diríamos: "Después del 11-S". 

La verdad es que es muy común por aquí marcar las fechas """""especiales""""" de esta curiosa manera. Así, el 23 de febrero de 1981 hubo un intento de golpe de estado a manos de un general llamado Tejero, y desde entonces se le viene llamando el 23-F. Otro ejemplo son los atentados de Madrid, que ya ha mencionado María Idem. Lo de Londres también se llamó durante un tiempo 11-J. En fin, ahora no se me ocurren más ejemplos. Curiosamente, siempre son fechas más bien de infausta memoria.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Creo que todas las opciones que han mencionado (9/11; 9-11; 11/9; 11-s, Etc. Etc.) están tan generalizadas que son perfectamente entendibles para cualquiera.  Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que algunos “periodistas” ni siquiera se molestan en editar las noticias que bajan de las cadenas internacionales.
Claro, puede haber excepciones y quizá alguien no sepa lo que significa 9/11, por eso, para evitar confusiones, te recomiendo la opción en castellano puro y limpio: *Después del 11 de septiembre*.
Saludos.

.


----------



## alexacohen

Vale_yaya said:


> El término 9/11 NO es desconocido por el mundo como tú crees y SI tiene sentido, quizás no se use en Europa (y puede suceder que tampoco en otros lugares de Latinoamérica), sin embargo SI es utilizado. No estamos hablando de cualquier fecha, estamos hablando del 9/11, en muchos países causó gran impacto y fue por eso que muchas personas utilizan el término "9/11" (obviamente viene de la fecha en inglés: September 11).


 
Tienes razón. Aunque en España normalmente se le llama 11-S, se puede encontrar también como 9/11.



> ...el documental no toca las cifras del 9/11 ni consecuencias del atentado a nivel mundial o incognitas del 9/11.
> Título: _suprimido por copyright_





> Esta es una lista de cientos de expertos en distintos campos que apoyan el movimiento para la verdad del 9/11 (o 11-S) y cuestionan la versión oficial.


Obviamente, es un calco de la expresión en inglés, que no concuerda con la forma de escribir las fechas en español. Pero existe.


----------



## verence

En España, se conoce esa fecha como el 11-S. La gente que entiende la expresión '9/11' es únicamente gracias a la película _Fahrenheit 9/11_, no es porque nadie se refiera así a esa fecha.


----------



## Vale_yaya

verence said:


> En España, se conoce esa fecha como el 11-S. La gente que entiende la expresión '9/11' es únicamente gracias a la película _Fahrenheit 9/11_, no es porque nadie se refiera así a esa fecha.


 
Como tú bien dices, en España, si tu vas a Latinoamérica sucedería lo mismo con 11-S, nadie te entendería, y no por eso te voy a decir que 11-S NO existe, porque obviamente es algo que se utiliza con frecuencia en España, aunque no sea correcto. El término 9/11, se utiliza mucho no sólo en USA, sino también en latinoamérica, más que por la "película", por influencia de los medios (concuerdo 100% con Vampiro y Alexa).


----------



## alexacohen

verence said:


> En España, se conoce esa fecha como el 11-S. La gente que entiende la expresión '9/11' es únicamente gracias a la película _Fahrenheit 9/11_, no es porque nadie se refiera así a esa fecha.


Me parece a mí que las Torres Gemelas son bastante más conocidas que la película. En todas partes del mundo mundial. Los quotes que incluí en mi post son de España, así que por lo menos hay alguien que sí se refiere así al atentado.

¿A qué seguir discutiendo?

Ya ha quedado claro cómo se dice correctamente, y todos hemos estado de acuerdo.


----------



## verence

Bien; imagino que Estudianteinglesa tendrá que precisar el tipo de público al que se dirige. Yo hablo de la alternativa española porque es de la única que puedo hablar de primera mano, pero también porque, al ser ella de UK, pienso que está buscando un público europeo. 

Obviamente, si pretende dirigirse a la totalidad de los hispanohablantes, lo que debería utilizar sería "11 de septiembre", ni "11-S" ni "9/11".


----------



## Estudianteinglesa365

Gracias a todos. Creo que usare 11 de septiembre para que quede claro. Un saludo.


----------



## Mirlo

verence said:


> Bien; imagino que Estudianteinglesa tendrá que precisar el tipo de público al que se dirige. Yo hablo de la alternativa española porque es de la única que puedo hablar de primera mano, pero también porque, al ser ella de UK, pienso que está buscando un público europeo.
> 
> Obviamente, si pretende dirigirse a la totalidad de los hispanohablantes, lo que debería utilizar sería "11 de septiembre", ni "11-S" ni "9/11".


 
Estoy de acuerdo y no se puede usar "nueve once" porque suena al "911" de emergencias.
Saludos,


----------



## Veraz

No quiero discutir por discutir, pero no creo que "11-S" sea incorrecto, como alguien ha dicho. Que no se utilice en todos los países de habla hispana no significa que sea incorrecto. Tampoco pretendo decir que deba utilizarse por todas partes, claro.


----------



## alexacohen

Mirlo said:


> Estoy de acuerdo y no se puede usar "nueve once" porque suena al "911" de emergencias.
> Saludos,


Ni "el once ese"", que suena a que estés hablando de un jugador de fútbol bastante patoso.

Por cierto, el número de emergencias en España es el 061.


----------



## turi

Perdón, pero el número de emergencia en España es el 112 si no me equivoco....

Saludos, t.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Post 9/11 might work in English, but in Spanish I'd write the whole thing out to be on the safe side: Después los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001 en Nueva York...

Spanish Wikipedia claims that 11-S works in Spain AND Latin America - do we distrust Wikipedia on that point, since you seem to have very disparate opinions on that date format?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/11-S

As you've mentioned the rest of the world, I can only confirm that in this part of Europe, 9/11 normally means November 9, but we have kindly accepted that 9/11 can also mean "the WTC terrorist attack on September 11 2001", due to constant "nagging" from across the Atlantic.  

/Wilma


----------



## alexacohen

turissa said:


> Perdón, pero el número de emergencia en España es el 112 si no me equivoco....
> 
> Saludos, t.


Pues a lo mejor. En Galicia para una emergencia médica es el 061.
No sé si los bomberos o la policía tienen un número diferente. Creí que era el mismo para todos.

Todos estuvimos de acuerdo en que la forma adecuada de decirlo era "los atentados del 11 de Septiembre".


----------



## Vale_yaya

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Spanish Wikipedia claims that 11-S works in Spain AND Latin America - do we distrust Wikipedia on that point, since you seem to have very disparate opinions on that date format?
> 
> Wilma


 
As Alexa said before we already agreed that the best way to say it would be: "después de los atentados del 11 de septiembre o después del 11 de septiembre".

But I do want to say that I'm latinamerican (from Ecuador) and we do not say 11-S, never heard that expression before and do not understand it. I'm based on my knowledge since I'm from there, no Wikipedia is going to tell me how we speak. We don't use that term, (I understand it's used in Europe), they're talking in general when they express that thought (I guess it would be hard to be picking only the countries that actually do it). In Ecuador, we DON'T use it.


----------



## Mirlo

Vale_yaya said:


> As Alexa said before we already agreed that the best way to say it would be: "después de los atentados del 11 de septiembre o después del 11 de septiembre".
> 
> But I do want to say that I'm latinamerican (from Ecuador) and we do not say 11-S, never heard that expression before and do not understand it. I'm based on my knowledge since I'm from there, no Wikipedia is going to tell me how we speak. We don't use that term, (I understand it's used in Europe), they're talking in general when they express that thought (I guess it would be hard to be picking only the countries that actually do it). In Ecuador, we DON'T use it.


 
En eso si estoy de acuerdo contigo, nuestro conocimiento o idioma no está basado en lo que wikipedia dice.

Muchos saludos,


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Vale_yaya said:


> Mira aquí:
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=despues+del+9-11&btnG=Search


Without wishing to be difficult, I would just point out that the search you refer to has been done with too wide search criteria: it searches for any pages containing either of the words *despues*, _*del*_ and *9/11*, and returns over 2 million hits, many of which are in English or simply not relevant. Therefore, it is not particularly useful for source citation purposes.

If you wish to search for a phrase in Google, put it in quotation marks, like this: "después del 9/11". Now we get 14,200 hits, most of which are relevant and in Spanish. In contrast, we may wish to search for "después del 11-S" in the same manner, and then we get 69,000 hits.

Of course, we can't easily see what countries the pages are from, but if we use Google's domain specification to search for country-specific pages, we can narrow it down to pages, e.g. within the Ecuadorian domain, .ec: "después del 11-S" site:.ec, and we get 121 hits.

If you're going to quote Google, do it well... 

/Wilma


----------



## alexacohen

Vale_yaya said:


> But I do want to say that I'm latinamerican (from Ecuador) and we do not say 11-S, never heard that expression before and do not understand it. *I'm based on my knowledge since I'm from there, no Wikipedia is going to tell me how we speak.* We don't use that term, (I understand it's used in Europe), they're talking in general when they express that thought (I guess it would be hard to be picking only the countries that actually do it). In Ecuador, we DON'T use it.


You are utterly right.


----------



## borgonyon

Ni al caso, parece que "11 de septiembre" es lo mejor. Siempre y cuando no sea para una audiencia chilena . . .
Ale: ¿despierta a estas horas?


----------



## Vale_yaya

Wilma_Sweden said:


> If you wish to search for a phrase in Google, put it in quotation marks, like this: "después del 9/11". Now we get 14,200 hits, most of which are relevant and in Spanish. In contrast, we may wish to search for "después del 11-S" in the same manner, and then we get 69,000 hits.
> 
> Of course, we can't easily see what countries the pages are from, but if we use Google's domain specification to search for country-specific pages, we can narrow it down to pages, e.g. within the Ecuadorian domain, .ec: "después del 11-S" site:.ec, and we get 121 hits.
> 
> If you're going to quote Google, do it well...
> 
> /Wilma


 
First of all, you're not going to tell me what to quote or not or how to do it either. I just did it like that for them to realize that the spanish term is actually "used" (9/11) and you can easily see that on the first page sited before (more than once), that was IT, and as you said before 14,200 hits should be enough to answer the question. 

On the other hand, are you from Ecuador?, I didn't think so, at this point I don't even know if you speak any spanish at all, what doesn't make you the best person to answer the question... which by the way, it has been already answered... 

Pd. There's plenty of spaniards in my country (good luck with the search). 
Pd2. Sad that you had to go back to post # 6 to rely on something that doesn't even support what you were talking about before. 

Vale


----------



## Mirlo

Vale_yaya said:


> First of all, you're not going to tell me what to quote or not or how to do it either. I just did it like that for them to realize that the spanish term is actually "used" (9/11) and you can easily see that on the first page sited before (more than once), that was IT, and as you said before 14,200 hits should be enough to answer the question.
> 
> On the other hand, are you from Ecuador?, I didn't think so, at this point I don't even know if you speak any spanish at all, what doesn't make you the best person to answer the question... which by the way, it has been already answered...
> 
> Pd. There's plenty of spaniards in my country (good luck with the search).
> Pd2. Sad that you had to go back to post # 6 to rely on something that doesn't even support what you were talking about before.
> 
> Vale


 

Absolutely, and I may add that We do not base our knowledge or trnaslations on what "Google" says.


----------



## belén

La pregunta ya ha sido respondida y el hilo se ha desviado un poquito. Además, hay cierta tensión en el ambiente, así que mejor cerrarlo y que haya paz, es un hilo poco apropiado para enojarse, ¿no? 
Saludos
Belén


----------

